
Can this tool be useful for you? - denissa
https://www.nlsql.com/blog/post/1/
======
gus_massa
Please use the original title of the submission " _NLSQL Artificial
Intelligence Chatbot_ ", not generic question. More in the guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

The voice is strange, ¿it has too many pauses?. Is this made with some
autoreader?

~~~
denissa
no voice is real. thanks for note, next time i'll post with original title

